# Spannungswandler 12V auf 3,8V bauen



## Joshua456 (21. April 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Um mein Smartphone nicht alle paar Tage ständig laden zu müssen habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
a) Eine Autobatterie besorgen (12 oder 24 Volt)
b) die Spannung auf 3,8 Volt reduzieren
c) die Kabel im Smartphone (LG g3) an den richtigen Polen befestigen  (der Akku darin hat gleich 4).

Problem: Ich habe praktisch keine Ahnung von etwas "verfeinerter" Elektrotechnik  (Lichtschalter an 220VoltWechselstromleitungen kriege ich Hobby-mäßig natürlich schon hin); könnte mir von den Fachleuten hier jemand beistehen, wie ich vorgehen muß?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für jeden Rat!
Josh

P.s.: Das Phone nutze ich in aller Regel nur stationär, bei mir in der Wohnung. Hatte also nicht vor, den Autoakku mit mir rumzuschleppen.


----------



## PC Heini (22. April 2016)

Grüss Dich

Komplett falscher Ansatz. Leider.
Warum?
Autoakkus sind Starterbatterien und nicht Zyklenfest, und dieser auch mal wieder geladen werden muss. Wenn schon, dann nimm nen AGM Akku. Dann liefert dein Ladegerät sicher 5V Ladespannung. Guck mal nach. Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher und jegliche gefährliche Bastelei fällt weg. Zum ersten gibts da Auto-Ladeadapter mit verschiedenen Stecker zum passenden Handy. Zum zweiten sind Powerpacks zur Zeit in Mode. Die reichen etwa von 1-4 oder mehr Ladevorgänge. Luxuriös wirds, wenn du nen Solar-Powerpack nimmst.
Nichts gegen basteln, aber um nen Lipo Akku zu laden, brauchts Kenntnisse, sonst brennt Dir die Hütte ab.
Dies mal ein Rat von mir.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

